# Torn Labrum in Shoulder - Recovery?



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

I tore the labrum in my shoulder snowmobiling in December. Had surgery almost 8 weeks ago. I don't know much about it, but I know I have 6 new anchors to re-attach the torn labrum to the glenoid rim of the scapula. It was a cool party trick to pull my arm out of place on demand, but I'm glad to have it fixed.

My question is- has anyone else experienced this and how long did it take to get back on the bike? I understand it to be quite different than a rotator cuff. My therapist says 3 more months. Crap. I still have pretty limited range of motion and no strength, but I'd like to think there is a way to speed up the process of healing. Maybe more intensive therapy or other treatments that could move things along.

Looking for any suggestions. Hell, for now I'd probably be happy with being able to reach into my back pocket for my wallet.


----------



## wyosam (Aug 9, 2006)

That sounds pretty serious. I only got one anchor, and was off for about 2.5 months. I also think that was too soon, as I started getting some popping and clicking and had to slow down. I dont think I'd rush it too much. By 3.5 months post op though, I was riding pretty hard. Now at 5 months, I feel pretty close to 100%- even riding rigid doesn't seem to bother it. I still have a hard time getting to my back pocket on that side, though. :madman:


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

DesertDoc said:


> I tore the labrum in my shoulder snowmobiling in December. Had surgery almost 8 weeks ago. I don't know much about it, but I know I have 6 new anchors to re-attach the torn labrum to the glenoid rim of the scapula. It was a cool party trick to pull my arm out of place on demand, but I'm glad to have it fixed.
> 
> My question is- has anyone else experienced this and how long did it take to get back on the bike? I understand it to be quite different than a rotator cuff. My therapist says 3 more months. Crap. I still have pretty limited range of motion and no strength, but I'd like to think there is a way to speed up the process of healing. Maybe more intensive therapy or other treatments that could move things along.
> 
> Looking for any suggestions. Hell, for now I'd probably be happy with being able to reach into my back pocket for my wallet.


Recovery is dependent on the extent of the injury and extent of the repair.

Personally speaking, I had 4 anchors placed. Was released to full activity at 4 months (about a year ago) and feeling great since.


----------



## fireant (Mar 24, 2009)

I tore my labrum and had surgery. Prior to injury I played a lot of baseball and the surgery was on my non throwing arm, bench pressing weights tore up the labrum.

According to all the sports doctors and physical therapists I've talked to, a labrum tear is not something to rush back from. Being a determined athlete to hurry back to the sports (baseball and biking), the therapists had to hold me back from rushing too soon or risk damaging the shoulder further. Surely it was disappointing but it's better in the long run to be patient and let the labrum heal properly. Thinking that heavy rehab or doing more rehab than recommended will help.. the opposite is true.. I'm glad the therapists were a hard a$$ on me or else I'll regret another surgery and a longer rehab time. 

It took me about 4 months before the doctors/therapists let me get back to swinging a bat, so you can imagine that if you are biking and you slip and fall and land on that shoulder, you WILL regret. By 6 months, I was GTG (good to go). Hope this helps.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

*Confirmation*

Thanks for sharing. Patience is killing me, but I believe I'l have to follow advice and just take it slow. Look for me July/August I guess.

Hope all of us heal right and stay on the bike!


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

4 anchors in mine.
I used a sport ortho who is a team doctor for a NHL team. 
He started me on passive rehab at day 10.
stationary bike at week 2.
Rehab at week 3
Let me on road bike as long as i promised not to hit anything at week 6
turned me loose on the mtn bike at week 16.
he told me there was no way after week 12 you could pull the staples out and after that it was pain tolerance.
He said physical recovery was 100% at 4 - 6 months.
he said i would not be 100% pain free for 10 - 12 months and he was right.


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm jealous, that you guys have got yours fixed. I've got a huge labral tear as well as a biceps tear. Approaching the 2 year wait time for surgery, but then again I'm from Canada where free health care is the best......NOT!!


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Rugger - sounds like your guy was great. I see my doc again next week and I'm hoping to get this thing moving.

Bikesinmud- sorry. I'm 4 months into this including surgery almost 2 months ago and the slow pace is killing me. Hope you get something soon.

I think half my problem is having 2 new bikes in the garage I can't ride and I feel like I'm wasting something. Even worse on nice 70 degree days like today with the sun shining. 

Getting some time on the bike at the gym though, so I'll be ready when they give me the green light.


----------



## ianTG (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm about 1.5 years post-op from my surgery and I still 'feel' it when I'm doing certain exercises. Until recently I raced motorcycles before getting into MTB'ing and was back on my streetbike 6 weeks after surgery and back on the racebike about 3 months later. Looking back it was a mistake to rush things. I don't feel pain now, but I do experience tightness and some discomfort, especially when I wake up in the morning after laying on that shoulder all night.

Remain immobile until the doc says to start PT. But once you start therapy your body will tell you when you've pushed too far. If you experience any serious pain while doing your PT exercises stop. General discomfort, tightness and a little pain is normal during PT. But searing pain, not normal. 

It also depends on your age. Soft tissue doesn't repair nearly as fast as we get older, unlike broken bones. At 39 my soft tissue injuries take much longer to heal than they did when I was 20. And at 39 I'm just as stubborn when it comes to sitting around and waiting for injuries to heal.


----------



## DesertDoc (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'm about 12 weeks post op at this point. Been in therapy for awhile and things are coming along.

Range of motion is improving, strength is ok. I still get a weird sensation that my arm is "slipping out" when I run down stairs or bounce it around a little. Doc refers to this as a pseudo-subluxation and believes it will stop after a while.

Don't have much pain now unless I forget myself and reach quickly to grab something or point or catch a ball from my kid or anything that requires more than a slow move from point a to point b. In other words, I'm pretty comfortable unless I want to actually do something.

Tried out the road bike this week. It was good to get a ride in, but still not comfortable. Going to give it a few more weeks.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah take your time. I'm just 3 weeks post op from my 3rd knee surgery in 2 1/2 yrs and I know that feeling of wanting to get moving. I'm at 104 degrees of motion and it has brutal to get to that point. I don't know if you get swelling anymore but if you do have you tried cold therapy??? I have a cold therapy machine and has been huge help with swelling and pain. I also have a new bike sitting in my garage which I got to ride 3 times before surgery. So take your time your body will thank you for it


----------

